# Miller Trailblazer 4J 900-026



## sixball (Mar 7, 2019)

I have an old Miller welder/power plant. It is a Trailblazer 4J  900-026. The serial # starts with 70 so I think 1970 is when it was made.  As a power plant it is rated at 10kw and puts out 115v and 230v ac.q There is also a 115 dc plug. It has the optional 115v generator to supply 115v ac in the welding mode. It has settings for stick, MIG, and TIG but not the carts for MIG or TIG. I have the parts manual and the operator's manual. The manuals don't mention the wire feeder cart for MIG especially which ones would work with this power source. Also no mention of which TIG cat it uses. Nothing about 115v to 24v with feed motor. It's powered by a 4 cylinder Jeep engine.
We live in a remote area in a solar powered home and shop so the 230v capability of this unit is a big plus. I can run my Hobart 135, Jet drill/mill, Shenwai lathe, Jet drill press, 6'x 48" belt sander, compressor and more on the 115v from the solar setup but it's limited 4kw total output. The Miller will really help. Does anyone know which MIG and TIG units will work on this old power source? Would I be better off with a welder that would run off of the 230v from the Miller? My welding needs are mostly hot rod building a farm equipment repair. just building fun stuff. I'm an old guy and don't mind old tools.  Thanks, Tom


----------

